# Village Properties 15 kilometre Radius of Paphos



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Recently returned from Cyprus having checked on the 'build progress' of our Villa over in Polemi and met with the developers, bank and Lawyer to name a few. I was trying to remember which 'Forum Member' I promised to check on availability of village properties outside of Paphos as we did a bit of driving around the area to see whats going on. Definately a lot of small developments planned for the future judging by the amount of building plots for sale, but not a great deal at the construction stage within the village itself although there is a fair bit of activity around the village outskirts.
Met up with a few of the locals and visited the 'Olive Tree' to sample one of their fabled pork chops. I see now what they mean when they say can you eat a pig? A definate challenge, but we succeeded, chips, village salad and all! 
Sorry to rabbit on as usual, but yes I'll feed back what we discovered if those particular member(s) get back to me. Just a thought before I go our property in Polemi is now at least 3 months behind schedule, but our intention within our 5 year plan is to rent out the villa unfurnished long term through a reputable agent, if anybody is interested. I can't at this stage guarantee when it will be complete, but a stone built three bedroom, three bathromed villa with private pool on a small development should be a tempter! Cheers for now, Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Chris
If your property is only 3 months behind schedule you are doing well.
We always advise our clients to factor in a late delivery on builds. This is after all Cyprus and the policy is Siga Siga(slowly slowly).
I hope you were advised to get a late delivery clause put into your contract. 
This is something we always insist on, then the developer has to pay compensation for every month they are late with the completion. It tends to keep them on their toes.
regards 
Veronica


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Polemi Villa*

Hi Veronica,
Fortunately not in any major rush. Taking delivery in the winter is not exactly appealing though, albeit somewhat warmer than here!
Yes to your question ~ fortunately we have a very good Cypriot Lawyer and yes there is a monthly penalty clause, which we hope to negociate for extra fittings. So siga siga, no problem. I'll e-mail you seperately over your kind offer. Kind Regards Chris & Andrea


----------

